# Middle-Earth-Music: Behind the scenes of the Silmarillion Soundtrack



## AlexSonicsMusic (Sep 23, 2022)

Hello everyone

I’m Alex and I’m writing 7 albums of unforgettable music to take you on a journey to the first age of Arda. I didn’t just want to write some one-off tracks that are vaguely associated with Middle-Earth, I wanted to go ALL in, and be fully immersive so that you can’t help but BE in the moment and witness the grand and glorious events in Beleriand. I aim to create a well-connected legendarium worthy of the professor’s work. 
In this series, I explore my "why" and show you how I go from text to music.

Enjoy


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Sep 23, 2022)

Episode 2 introduces the Silmarillion so that you get to understand the glory and beauty of the first age of Arda


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Sep 23, 2022)

Leitmotifs? Who needs such old-fashioned stuff? 

Well, ME

Let's explore why and how I use them in my soundtrack.


----------



## AlexSonicsMusic (Oct 7, 2022)

This week, I have a midicast from inside my DAW (studio one) for you. Next week I'm gonna walk you through the track, showing you the significance of the main Leitmotiv and how it is the foundation of almost everything.


----------

